# Koblenzer Stadtmeisterschaft im MTB am 22.01.2006 in Arzheim



## orangsche (10. Januar 2006)

Am 22.1.2006 finden in Koblenz Arzheim die Stadtmeisterschaften im Mountainbike statt! Mitfahren kann jeder, egal ob Hobby oder Lizenzbiker! 

Die Stadtmeisterschaften werden im Rahmen des 3. Lauf zum Chaka-Cup ausgetragen. Das heißt man startet im normalen Chaka-Cup Rennen. Hier gibt es dann aber in allen Klassen eine extra Koblenzer Stadtmeisterschaftswertung.

Um für die Stadtmeisterschaft geehrt zu werden, muß man entweder einen Wohnsitz in Koblenz haben, oder einem Koblenzer Verein angehören.

Die Strecke ist bereits bestens vorbereitet: Wir haben uns Mühe gegeben einen schönen abwechslungsreichen und nicht zu einfachen Kurs auszuwählen. Länge ca. 2km mit 65 Hm. Bei dem sehr wahrscheinlich feuchtem Wetter empfehle ich Reifen mit gutem Profil, sowie Schuh mit Stollen, da es auch durch ein "Loch" gehen wird, aus dem wohl keiner mehr auf dem Bike herauskommt  

Start und Ziel ist in Arzheim an der Turnhalle Steinerkopf. Dort sind natürlich auch Duschen und es besteht die Möglichkeit sein Bike zu reinigen. Außerdem haben wir bestens für das leibliche Wohl in der gut geheizten Turnhalle gesorgt!  
Wer lieber den andern beim Fahren zuschaut, der kommt auch als Zuschauer garantiert auf seine Kosten!!!
Infos gibt´s auch unter www.chaka-cup.de.
Wer noch witer Fragen hat, kann die hier gerne stellen...

Ansonsten bis am 22.1.
Christian


----------



## snuber (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian

Klar sind wir dabei !Wie sieht das aus ist die strecke  vorher schon zu besichtigen oder zu fahren?

gruß snuber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## orangsche (11. Januar 2006)

Hallo snuber!

Freue mich, wenn wir alle kommt! Dann sind die Jugendklassen ja schon mal gut besetzt. An dieser Stelle mal große Lob an eurer Nachwuchsarbeit. 

Zur Strecke: Die Strecke ist schon befahrbar, aber noch nicht entgültig abgesteckt. Wir haben letztes Wochenende noch unser "Loch" etwas vorbereitet  Auf der Homepage vom Chaka-Cup http://www.chaka-cup.de/termine.htm findest du auch eine Streckekarte und das Höhenprofil, sowie auch eine Anfahrtsbeschriebung. Für die U15 Klasse haben wir eine etwas verkürzte Runde.

Es ist aber ohne Ortskenntnis nicht so leicht die geanue Strecke zu finden!!! Am Freitag 20.1. werden wir die Strecke dann endgültig abstecken...


----------



## dodo1912 (11. Januar 2006)

Na da bin ich mal gespannt, was das fuer ein "Loch" ist


----------



## Wurzel glätter (11. Januar 2006)

@orangsche. Hallo ich bin der Marcel ich fahre auch den ganzen cup mit und bin in deiner klasse außerdem bin ich der kumpel vom Pierre und Bonnekessel kanst du mal was genaues von der strecke bekannt geben trails? glatte anstiege? übrigens noch ein frohes neues jahr und wir sehen uns ja dann am 22


----------



## Beach90 (11. Januar 2006)

bitte nicht wieder so ein masserker wie in dornholzhausen ,aber die Hm sehen ja ganz zivil aus 
gibt es auch eine alternative zum loch? bin faul 
ich freue mich schon


----------



## orangsche (12. Januar 2006)

Hallo Marcel!

Dir auch ein frohes neues Jahr! 

Hier mal ein kurze Streckenbeschreibung in Worten:
Nach dem Start geht es erstmal ca. 700m auf einem breiten Weg bergauf; nicht unbedingt steil, aber doch durch Schotter kräftezerrend. Dann überquert man auf einer Brücke die B49. Nun kommt eine Abfahrt über eine Wiese. Anschließend fährt man unter der B49 drunter durch. Hier ist ein kleiner Graben zu überwinden, über den wir eine Holzbrücke gebaut haben. Ab nun geht es über Wiesenstücke, die bei Frost extrem holpprig sind und bei Nässe super schmierig zum "Loch". 
Zu deiner Frage Beach90: Nein, das Loch kann man nicht umfahren! Wir wollens ja auch nicht zu einfach machen!!!  
Das Loch ist ca. 8Hm tief. Reinfahren ist problemlos, raus muß man wieder schieben. Wer es fahrend wieder raus schafft, der hat echt was drauf!!! 
Dann geht es weiter über Wiesen und mann kommt nach Arzheim in den Ort selbst. Hier geht es dann über eine gesperrte Straße zurück zum Ziel.



Wichtig: Auf jeden Fall Reifen mit gutem Profil aufziehen und Stollen unter die Schuhe!!!


----------



## snuber (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian

Ist am Samstag die Strecke zu besichtigen und zu befahren?
seit Ihr vor Ort ?

gruß 

snuber

www.pauls-biketours.de


----------



## orangsche (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo snuber!

Ja, am Samstag sind wir ab 10 Uhr vor Ort. Wir fangen schon Freitags Nachmittags an die Strecke richtig abzusperren und platzieren noch den ein oder anderen Strohballen... Was wir Freitags dann nicht schaffen machen wir am Samstag.
Wenn ihr euch die Strecke anschauen wollt, dann seid ihr natürlich schon am Samstag herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## Ede (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian,

komme gerne - als Zuschauer


----------



## orangsche (16. Januar 2006)

Hallo Ede!

Gerne! Wir haben auch lecker Kuchen, Würstchen, belegte Brötchen...

Ich glaube Zuschauer ist sowieso am besten: Da hat man nicht diesen unnötigen Rennstreß   und kann ganz in Ruhe mit einer Tasse warmen Kaffee und Kuchen das ganze Geschehen verfolgen   und man muß noch nicht mal sein Rad putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dodo1912 (16. Januar 2006)

Da muss ich ja echt mal überlegen, ob ich das Bike nicht im Keller lasse


----------



## cdtreiber (17. Januar 2006)

Hi Christian,

kannst Du mal den Zeitplan hier abbilden?

Armin


----------



## orangsche (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Armin!

Hier der Zeitplan:

U 15   Start 10 Uhr/ca.25min
U17/U19/Damen  Start 10.45 Uhr/ca.45min
Herren   Start 12 Uhr/ca.50min
Senioren 1+2 Start 13.10 Uhr/ca.50min

Im 2. Rennen starten U17, U19 und Damen zusammen. Natürlich wird getrennt gewertet. Das gleiche gilt für die Seniroren 1 und 2 (Sen1 Jahrgang 1976-1967 und Sen 2 1966 und älter).

Zur Renndauer: Nach 2 gefahren Runden wird hochgerechnet, wieviele Runden gefahren werden. Die Anzahl der Runden wird den Fahrern auf einer Tafel angezeigt. Die U15 Klasse fährt eine verkürzte Runde.

Wir habe extra Wert auf einen möglichst kurzen Rundkurs gelegt, damit das ganze für die Zuschauer auch interessant ist. Gut Zuschauer-Plätze wie "das Loch" werden ausgeschildert sein...


Dodo1912: Bin mir sicher dein Bike würde sich im Keller ganz schön langweilen


----------



## dodo1912 (17. Januar 2006)

wieviel frueher sollen wir da sein...zum anmelden und was kostet es nochmal? Kann nat. auch selbst nachschauen, aber du weisst es ja aus Kopf


----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian,endlich geht es wieder los endlich, wieder Rennen fahren.Mal sehen wie gut oder schlecht man trainiert hat.Ich bin sehr gespannt wie die Strecke ist, die ihr da habt.
Wie sind den eure Rundenzeiten.Das Wetter scheint ja auch interresant zu werden,hauptsache ihr habt heisse Duschen


----------



## orangsche (17. Januar 2006)

Hallo dodo1912!

Der Start in der Herrenklasse kostet 10 Euro. Außerdem bitte 10 Euro als Starnummernpfand bereithalten. Die gibt´s natürlich wieder zurück...

Hallo Pierre!
Du hast recht: Endlich geht´s wieder los! Wirst du mit deinem neuen Focus am Start sein? Ich habe leider mein neues BerGaMont noch nicht   Kommt aber demnächst.
Zur Strecke: So wie es aussieht wird es wohl die nächsten Tage nicht mehr gefrieren. Deshalb wird es wohl sehr matschig werden!!!  Ob die Duschen bei den Senioren immer noch warm sind, wenn die Herren geduscht haben wird sich zeigen   Es sind auf jeden Fall ausreichend Duschen und Möglichkeiten zur Radreinigung vorhanden...
Zu den Rundenzeiten: Bin letzte Woche bei gefroener Piste so ca. 8min pro Runde gefahren. Bei dem aktuellen Wetter wirds wohl eher etwas mehr. Es geht viel über Wiesen, die wohl sehr aufgeweicht sein werden... Aber sich im Schlamm auszutoben macht doch auch mal wieder Spaß, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flämischer löwe (17. Januar 2006)

Ja,ich komme mit dem neuen Focus,erstes Rennen im neuen Team 
Wer schnell fährt ist auch schnell in den Duschen,bin da sehr zuversichtig.
8 bis 10 min pro runde ist ja ok,aber viele km gibt das nicht


----------



## orangsche (18. Januar 2006)

Wenn du km sammeln willst, dann mußt du auf der Straße fahren, oder noch besser auf der Rolle ohne Widerstand und dann den größten Gang. Da kannst du locker 45km in der Stunde machen und das im Grundlagenbereich    

Bei 8min pro Runde und 2km Länge ist das gerade mal ein Schnitt von 15km/h. Dafür ist aber jede Runde garantiert ein Erlebnis


----------



## dodo1912 (20. Januar 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> wieviel frueher sollen wir da sein...zum anmelden und was kostet es nochmal? Kann nat. auch selbst nachschauen, aber du weisst es ja aus Kopf




kann da mal bidde wer was zu sagen?  

Greetz Dennis


----------



## orangsche (20. Januar 2006)

Ja, sorry Dennis bin ja schon dabei  

Also, du solltest spätestens so eine Stunde vor dem Start (Start der Herren um 12 uhr) da sein - wäre dann so 11 Uhr. Dann direkt anmelden (10 Euro Startgeld) und mal die Runde abfahren/etwas warm fahren.

Nochmal für alle: Absofort ist Training auf der Strecke auch ohne ortskenntnis möglich. Wir haben heute damit begonnen die Strecke abzustecken. Auch wenn noch kein Absperrband an den Pfosten ist, so wird denke ich jeder die Strecke finden. Morgen kommt dann noch das Absperrband dran.

Ganz wichtig: Es ist es schlammig!!! Also gute Reifen aufziehen und Stollen unter den Schuhen wären auch nicht schlecht. Sonst kommt ihr nicht mehr aus dem Loch


----------



## cdtreiber (22. Januar 2006)

Hallo
War ja ein schöner Event, ein "bißchen" zu viel Schlamm, aber dafür war die Bockwurst super lecker 
Eines Frage ich mich allerdings. Ob die Strecke sonst für "Hundescheiß-Wettbewerbe" genutzt wird? Soviel Tretminen hab' ich noch nie gesehen :-(

Gruß
Armin


----------



## dodo1912 (22. Januar 2006)

Jo geiles Event..hat wahnsinns spass gemacht und das bisschen Matsch...war doch kein Problem oder  

+ Strecke war geil
+ Leute - Starter und Organsinations-Team - allesamt sehr nett
+ Kuchen lecker und reichlich
+ Es gab Duschen (siehe unten )
+ Das von mir genutzte Material hat gehalten

- Duschen waren scheiss-kalt
- Mein "angeheuerter" Fotograf in Person meiner Freundin kam viiell zu spät - deshalb hab ich jetzt kein einziges Foto (vom Rennen)

hier noch ein Pic von meinem Bike nach der Schlammschlacht:


----------



## redrace (22. Januar 2006)

HUHU

Bilder vom Senioren 1 und 2 Rennen sind bei mir auf der HP online.


----------



## bertrueger (22. Januar 2006)

Hi,

war als Zuschauer dabei und habe schon bereut nicht mitgefahren zu sein...

@ dodo 1912

das mit deinem Fotografen tut mir Leid!  Aber evtl. habe ich eins von dir. Hattest du eine rot-weiße Jacke an? Wenn ja, schick mir deine E-Mail Adresse per PM und bekommst die Fotos von mir zu geschickt.


----------



## Ede (23. Januar 2006)

Morgen!

Ja, war wirklich schön! Besonders die Reifenwahl einiger Teilnehmer (Racing Ralf, Semislick.. ). Eine Teilnehmerin ist auch in kurzer Hose und kurzem Trikot gefahren! Respekt - bei den Temperaturen...  

@Armin:
Ja wird sie.


----------



## dodo1912 (23. Januar 2006)

Ich suche noch Bilder! Viele haben mich schon erreicht! Dafür danke!!!

Besonders von den Nummern 329 (ich) und 330 (mein Kumpel) aber gerne auch andere! Ich würde die dann alle Sammeln und auf ne HP laden, um sie allen zugänglich zu machen.

Greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snuber (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo Christian

Ihr habt eine tolle veranstaltung gemacht habe einige bilder bei mir auf der seite ca.50 stück viel spaß

snuber

www.pauls-biketours.de


----------



## dodo1912 (23. Januar 2006)

die wenigen Bilder, die ich habe, stehen ab jetzt auf 

*
www.dodo1912.de.vu *


zur Ansicht bereit...

die Adresse solltet ihr euch merken, da ich 
1. Viele Veranstaltungen der Region mitmache und da auch in Zukunft für sorgen werde, dass jdn Fotos macht (nicht wie diesmal  )
2. Ich nicht die Mühe scheue die Bilder der "Öffentlichkeit" zugänglich zu machen

In diesem Sinne

Schöne Grüße

und nomma: Wer Bilder hat von den Nummern 329 und 330 immer her damit - waere sehr dankbar!


----------



## orangsche (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo allezusammen!

Freut mich, daß euch unser Veranstaltung so gut gefallen hat.
Leider war die Strecke ja etwas schlammig gewesen  , aber ich denke trotzdem ganz interessant. So waren die Fahrer wenigstens nicht ganz so schnell und die Zuschauer konnten sie länger und besser beobachten und anfeuern. 

Und das Loch war doch auch ganz nett, oder    

Ewtas weniger Schlamm wäre schon nicht schlecht gewesen, aber was solls. Wir sind doch Mountainbiker!!! 

Vielen Dank auch an alle, die Bilder auf ihren Homepages haben.


----------



## dodo1912 (24. Januar 2006)

Waren da nicht auch "professionelle" Fotografen? 

Wie kommt man an die Bilder? 

Und habe ich nicht jdn mit ner Videokamera gesehen? Ich würde mich bereit erklaeren den FIlm zusammen zu schneiden und "Internet-tauglich" zu machen, wenn mir wer das Rohmaterial beschafft.


----------



## snuber (24. Januar 2006)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Waren da nicht auch "professionelle" Fotografen?
> 
> Wie kommt man an die Bilder?
> 
> Und habe ich nicht jdn mit ner Videokamera gesehen? Ich würde mich bereit erklaeren den FIlm zusammen zu schneiden und "Internet-tauglich" zu machen, wenn mir wer das Rohmaterial beschafft.



Hallo Dodo

Habe ca 50 bilder alle Rennen 
Wenn du bilder Brauchst kann ich dir auch originale auf cd schicken

gruß snuber

www.Pauls-biketours.de


----------



## DERholdeHIRTE (25. Januar 2006)

hey arzheimer (bin ja eigentlich selber einer;-) ),
erstmal glückwunsch für euer gelungenes rennen!

allerdings möchte ich eine kleine beschwerde einreichen und zwar habt ihr unter der brücke meinen nortshore drop als brücke über ein schlammloch genutzt. 
wollte meinen drop eigentlich wieder aufbauen, nachdem er wiederholt von unbekannten zerstört wurde.
naja wäre nett wenn ihr vlt. mit anpacken würdet und mir beim aufbau helfen würdet.

Beim nächsten Rennen bin ich auch mal aktiv mit dabei, auch wenn ich ja seit ein paar jahren kein ccler mehrbin.
also da macht leude.

Ride On!


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2006)

bei dem super wetter das wir haben:kotz:, wird das rennen in boos wohl auch so sein wie in koblenz, nur das dort noch 35 cm schnee dazu kommen
@orangsche.wie läufts den bei dir


----------



## orangsche (8. März 2006)

Hi Pierre!

Frag lieber nicht!!! Bin seit gestern erkältet!!! Mir läuft in einer Tour die Nase und ich habe heute mindestens 3 Päckchen Tempos verbraucht...

Mache gerade ein geheimes Regenerationsprogramm um wieder fit zu werden: Marzipan + Pringels + Toffifee  in der Richtigen Reihnfolge eingenommen besser als EPO!!!  

Mir geht der Schnee auch ganz schön auf die Nerven...Mal schauen, wies in Boos wird. Die haben ja die Runde verkürzt auf 1,83km mit 82Hm. Da geht´s dann wohl ganz gut rauf und runter


----------



## flämischer löwe (8. März 2006)

die strecke wird mir liegen,allerdings wird das bei dem wetter nichts nutzen.es soll ja auch noch einige tage so bleiben.
meine form ist recht gut, ich habe bei einigen volksläufen an der tempohärte gearbeitet.
dir wünsche ich eine gute besserung, und nimm nicht zuviel von deinem geheimrezept.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

